# Thought It might be worth a share



## LJRanger (27/5/15)

http://www.theladbible.com/articles...isn-t-actually-a-safer-alternative-to-smoking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (27/5/15)

Better put on your protective gear you're about to be flamed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (27/5/15)

Mainstream media. Big Tobacco and governments use it to create a negative idea of vaping. This is one of them. I discard them immediately. If you follow up on this, you'll see it's not "peer reviewed" research.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/5/15)

THE LADBIBLE

Flaimbait bullshit site. Not interested... 
When it pops up on a newsworthy site, ill read.


----------



## DarkSide (27/5/15)

Damn, this is now just getting confusing;

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/wo...arette-WHO-ban-I-thought-vaping-was-safe.html


----------



## rogue zombie (27/5/15)

But how?
It has flavourants, vegetable glyvcerine, propelyne glycol and nic.

Im sorry but trying to sell me on vapour being just as bad as carbon manoxide, is like trying to tell me a spoon is more dangerous than a knife.

Study shows its considerably safer - http://vaperanks.com/new-studies-suggest-e-cigarette-vapor-is-considerably-safer-than-tobacco-smoke/
Study finds no health concerns in vapor http://acsh.org/2013/08/new-study-finds-no-health-concerns-in-e-cig-vapor/


----------



## Silver (27/5/15)

A lot of these types of studies find substances in e-cigs that are bad for your health

But I think the main issue for us vapers is whether vaping is a healthier alternative to smoking

And most of the proper research seems to suggest that vaping is MUCH safer than smoking.

I have always been of the opinion that a never smoker should not take up vaping.
But I think all smokers should convert to vaping immediately, because it seems to be much safer - and far more fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## rogue zombie (27/5/15)

Exactly @Silver 

For me, the fact that my lung function has improved drastically, over-rules any study. 
I also understand that it is not as safe as not doing anything. First prize is quitting it all, but I am glad that I have at least gone to the lesser evil.

The problem I see, and I'm sure this will anger many, is that we should not be vaping where ever we please now, because "we're not smoking."

All that does is make us targets, and "people" will then look into it.

I don't want to attract any attention to it, because I dont need another lecture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (27/5/15)

I think the flamebait study was the one where they dropped ejuice onto lung cells in a petri dish... Pretty sure beer would have done the same thing to them lol.


----------



## Andre (27/5/15)

The best answer probably lies here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/treading-on-the-hamster-wheel.t11732/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigB (28/5/15)

DarkSide said:


> Damn, this is now just getting confusing;
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/wo...arette-WHO-ban-I-thought-vaping-was-safe.html



I read this and found myself wondering..... So Ma'am, you went to the doctor and divulged that you took 40 puffs per hour on a stressful day. He then took his calcumalater thingie and declared, wow, you are smoking 40 per day.... Did he even know the nicotine percentage in your e-juice?

Fact is, the nay sayers have to rely on sensationalisms to try and get their message across. They surely can't use logic and real world facts because that is what we (the vapour supporters) use in our counter arguments.

I stopped reading these and found a few strongly worded supporting articles by reputable professionals. I use these to counter these sensational claims when I bump into them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (28/5/15)

For interest sake, let say its true and they do the same damage....
What I have gained out for all this, I dont smell anymore 
(i am really a x smoker now, when a smoker comes near you me/ walks away eish)
and I must admit food also does taste better 

That's my personal gain ATM.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waheed (30/5/15)

Sprint said:


> I think the flamebait study was the one where they dropped ejuice onto lung cells in a petri dish... Pretty sure beer would have done the same thing to them lol.


How about a tablespoon of salt?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nemo (30/5/15)

Very strange some of these articles. My ex-boss moved back to the UK and his brother-in-law who is an ent surgeon recently switched to a digital. OK he of all should now the dangers of smoking and still did so I know it does not say much but I am sure his non smoking wife is happier to not be sleeping next to an ashtray.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

